# favorite place in your house/apt/condo?



## moviequeen1 (May 12, 2018)

I'm curious,do you have a favorite place in your house/apt/condo you like to spend a lot of time in?
I live in a small 1 bedroom co-opt apt,my favorite place is the corner of my living room where my comfortable reading chair is. I read my papers,my books there. I can look out my window to the small parking area and see which residents are coming and going.,I get so engrossed with my book,sometimes I lose track of time,when I glance at the clock its 3 hours later LOL!
Where is your favorite place? Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2018)

I love to sit out on our patio in the evenings, but I guess my favorite spot is our bedroom.   I have a recliner, TV and my laptop so it's my haven.   (Meanwhile, the other half is ensconced downstairs in the den with the big TV and access to the 'fridge.  Probably the reason we get along so well.   nthego


----------



## Falcon (May 12, 2018)

Kitchen  first,  then  my recliner chair in the  "Family Room"  in front of the TV  (Probably watching  Alex Trebek.)


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2018)

Come 10 PM my favorite place is my bed!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2018)

I have a comfortable old chair by the window in my junkroom/library.

It has become my official command center and looks the part, all of my important clutter is within arms reach.

The window overlooks the courtyard provides good natural light, a good breeze and a little entertainment watching the neighbors walking their dogs, the squirrels, birds, etc...


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2018)

Well my favourite place is outside my house sitting on the swing seat  in my garden...but inside the house I would probably say my office space upstairs where I have my desktop computer and a nice bright window ..but also  my kitchen downstairs which faces out into my Sunny South west facing garden...


----------



## jujube (May 12, 2018)

I have my "woman cave", aka the guest room.


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2018)

I love sitting in my bright red and white living room, full of trees and trailing plants, staring through the giant window at my lush balcony garden. I love sitting outside on my rocker, inhaling the scent of peppermint and carnations, enjoying the profusion of hanging plants, pots, railing boxes. The caterrorists  enjoy it also. I have some stain glass which glows when the summer sun shines through it. The Buddha statues and Westminster chimes provide serenity.


----------



## helenbacque (May 12, 2018)

My recliner with my Kindle and a new book


----------



## connect1 (May 17, 2018)

In my living room on my new recliner.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2018)

In my Florida room, in my recliner, with the a/c on low watching tv. A nice cool Bloody Mary helps add to the pleasure.


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2018)

Pappy,  What is a  "Florida  Room"  ?


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2018)

Just an addition most Florida houses have. Some are open and some closed. It’s kind of a man cave.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

My favourite spot in the house would depend on the time of day and season. 
The lazy boy recliner while watching tv is pretty sweet.
Soaking in the bathtub for sure. Reading & doing yoga in my woman cave 
And outside during summer would be the deck and pool.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

A Florida room is an enclosed  porch/patio with glass jalousies.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

Mine used to be the kitchen and adjoining patio. 

Now it's the living room....condo kitchen too small.


----------



## Manatee (May 30, 2018)

Our Florida room has awning windows which seal much better.  It is air conditioned with the rest of the condo.
We have his and hers desktop computers in there plus a writing desk, and an unused TV.  The TV is a "2 man TV", it takes 2 strong young men to lift it.


----------



## bingo (May 30, 2018)

here on sofa with my little dog beside me on his blanky...my husband's on his sofa beside me with a little dog on back propped on her blanket in the window ....we are surounded by trees and green outside. ..and...we're bird feeders


----------

